

Go App Engine SDK 1.5.5 released - DanielH
http://blog.golang.org/2011/10/go-app-engine-sdk-155-released.html

======
markokocic
... and still no windows version.

~~~
timclark
Go works on windows.

~~~
markokocic
> Go works on windows.

Go Appengine SDK doesn't.

